# Beef Heart



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

We mainly feed Kiah kibble due to our remote location. She gets some raw chicken necks or turkey necks each week and she loves broccoli, spinach, lettuce, carrots, apples, pears and basicaly most things like that. I adjust her kibble when she gets the necks etc.

We were given some beef heart today. I would love to feed some to Kiah (obviously just a little at first to see how she goes). 

If I drop some of her kibble, how much heart should I give here if her stomach tolerates it? I have no idea how much of this they can eat in a day. I would like to cut it into portions before I freeze it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would freeze the heart before you feed it for a week or so. Then while it is semi-frozen, cut it into 2" chunks. A couple of chunks a feeding should be fine, but it is pretty rich, so you may see some runny poo after Kiah eats it. THe necks are very boney so you should be giving some muscle meat as well when feeding necks.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I feed heart a a complete meal - Mauser gets about 10 ounces of it for dinner.

You could either just add a bit here and there or replace a whole meal.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The only thing I would be cautious of is that Kiah is use to eating kibble, so the heart may cause pudding poo due to the change in diet.


----------



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

We fed some beef heart to Kayle and Lady once as part of their home-cooked diet. (We buy a cow every year from my sister-in-law--no hormones, antibiotics, etc...). They both vomited it up, so we haven't fed the heart to any pups again. Not sure why it didn't agree with them...as we had no problems with them (or us) eating the rest of the beef from that cow. I thought maybe because it was either too rich or too tough and took them too long to digest. I definately would try a little at a time to avoid pooking







and pooping


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you all for the information. It is much appreciated.

I gave Kiah a tiny bit yesterday and she is OK so far.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

i throw a tiny bit of heart into my raw meals at dinner once in awhile. i cut it in tiny pieces.


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

we feed beef heart as whole meals here. gsd gets 2lbs on beef heart days. all of our dogs eat beef heart without issues but we also started them out on small amts and worked up to whole meals. It is alot easier to cut up when partially frozen less bloody and easier to cut. My gsd didnt like to eat the white fatty part until I finally got him to taste it by handfeeding him a few times. now he eats it without issues. we buy in 60 lb cases.


----------

